# NorthRidge Farms Waiting Room!



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Me and my family had the great idea to get into goats with the goal to create milk products such as goat soaps, lotions, cheeses and so on. So in august 2019 we bought our first three goats. A Nigerian dwarf buck and two does, Which quickly turned into 2 bucks and 6 does.
This year after lots of researching we decided to become members of the ADGA and aim to breed for quality rather than for pets and color. We've spent this year so far improving our herd, building a barn new barn for our goats, and putting up a decent sized pasture for them.
Last year we had 5 does kid with a total of 12 kids.
This year we now have 5 bucks (waiting on another one :hide and 19 does, 15 of which are bred 
I have three groups of does with different kidding dates, First group consists of only three does, all due in December.
First up is Hazlenut, who is due in just a week! She was bred to our gorgeous Cappuccino








Next up is demi, we're super excited for this girl to kid! She was bred to Dreahook farms Merlin. due on Christmas day, hoping she'll kid on schedule and give us some Christmas babies, but our goats always seem to have schedules of their own








And lastly is Fudge, who was also bred to Merlin. She will be due on the very last day of December~









In group number 2 we have 4 does, one due on Jan the 13th, two due on the 17th, and then one due on feb the 15.

First up is Nutter, due on the 13th, bred to cappuccino.









Second up, Tilly. This will be her second freshening, we actually ended up retaining a doe from her first kidding, hoping for another doe from her again~








Next is Tilly's half sister, Ginny, who we also kept a doe from. She threw a beautiful doe with amazing depth! So we're also excited to see what she'll give us this year. She is also bred to cappuccino.









And lastly in group 2 is our newest addition, who we bought bred, is Etty, bred to Kindred Souls Everest. She will be due on Feb the 15th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does, good luck.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks you! we're praying for an easy kidding season this year. Fingers crossed!

For Group three will all be first fresheners, It'll be interesting to see how they develop!
Up first for group three is Lily, the doe we retained from Ginny. She is bred to our Moon doggy and is due on March the 13th









Next is Penny and her sister, Poppy. Due on March the 30th and April the 9th.
Poppy is bred to Mocha and due on the 9th of April









And penny is bred to Cappuccino, due on the 30th of March.









We then have Celeste, Elara, lacerta, Ophelia and Raffi.

Celeste, bred to Golden Boy, Due April the 9th.








Elara, Bred to Cappuccino, due April the 13th.








Lacerta, bred to Mocha and due April the 9th








Ophelia, bred to cappuccino, due April the 14th.








And Lastly, Raffi. Bred to Cappuccino and doe April the 22nd


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful girls! How exciting. You will have a whole lot of kids bouncing around in no time. Demi is super pretty:inlove: I can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes! We'll definitely have a lot more kids than last year :hide: Thankfully we just finished putting up our 50' x 48' barn. So we should have lots of room now(woot)

Our demi is definitely a favorite around here, She's thrown some beautiful kids in the past and this will be our first time with her kidding so we're very excited to see what she's going to give us. She also comes from wonderful milk lines and is starting to get old so we plan on retaining any does she gives.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Almost forgot about our bucks! We're definitely buck hoarders and can't get enough of them here apparently

Our oldest, Dreahook RS Merlin Castell








Hollands Haven Cappuccino








Hollands Haven Moon Doggy








Straightway Farms SF Golden Boy








And lastly Rayah's Nigerians Mocha









We recently put a deposit down on a pairing that'll hopefully throw a buck. He'll have lots of old mountain farm, J-Nels, Promisedland and Wooly Dog in his pedigree. So if things work out we'll soon have 6 bucks on the farm :hide:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely girls and boys!!
Happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow ...looks like you guys went over the top in bloodlines! Congrats. Looking forward to seeing all you wee ones!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you all! 
Unfortunately it looks like the doe we put a deposit down for a buckling ended up having a false pregnancy. So instead we put another one down on her sister, SGCH Old Mountain Farm Jewel, who wont be kidding until late April/ early May. Fingers crossed for a buck! For now the 5 boys we already have will have to do~

On a happier note Hazelnut's ligaments are really starting to soften up. Her udder has finally started bagging up as well! It's nice and warm out so I was actually able to get the goats out into their pasture, They all seem to be enjoying the sun so far 

Hazelnut for today, can definitely see a difference in her udder compared to last month's udder.






















Here's all the does enjoying a day out in the pasture/forest~





























Demi is also starting to get close, I noticed her ligaments are starting to soften and her sides were looking a bit hollow like she's dropped and had a bit of discharge on her back end. Hopefully she'll wait on the kidding. She's not due for another 2 weeks :hide:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice pictures!
Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice does. Loved the pictures!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you! Today was another nice day, up into the 50s! So I decided to make the most of it and clean out their pen and feeders while they were out grazing. 






















Still no signs of kidding from anyone yet but Hazelnut's udder is definitely getting bigger (woot)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that’s a big barn!! Very nice and clean now!
Can’t wait to see Hazelnut’s babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! What a nice barn! Good luck kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very very nice clean barn! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow nice.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a hazelnut too!!!! How fun and can’t wait for baby pics!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pictures


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Such beautiful girls can't wait to see some baby pictures


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Kinda (very very) jealous of your goats and barn not gonna lie. They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:nod::up::wow:​


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Any baby pics????


----------

